# "NCIS: LA" brand new spinoff of "NCIS: Los Angeles"



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Hollywood really is out of ideas :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

You're a little late to the party. NCIS: LA is in it's 4th season!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

While a spin-off is in the works, it has not yet been titled.

From Screen Rant:



> CBS is preparing a third NCIS series that will be a direct spin-off of NCIS: LA. New characters will be debuted during a two-part episode later this season and will serve as the launchpad for the new (currently untitled) series - though you can assume 'NCIS' will be somewhere in there.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> You're a little late to the party. NCIS: LA is in it's 4th season!


Read it again


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> While a spin-off is in the works, it has not yet been titled.
> 
> From Screen Rant:


Just more Hollywood franchising.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

trdrjeff said:


> Read it again


Actually this proposed new series along with NCIS: LA are a spin-off from NCIS which in turn is a spin-off from JAG. Again, more Hollywood franchising.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> While a spin-off is in the works, it has not yet been titled.
> 
> From Screen Rant:


NCIS:Redux.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

yosoyellobo said:


> NCIS:Redux.


Works for me.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Hrm. Not so sure about that success. I don't find NCIS: LA anywhere near as intresting as the main NCIS, so not sure how a 3rd one would benefit. Fealt the same way about L&O: Criminal Minds. Gah.. getting a little tired of all the law enforcement shows in general. Seems like something is either a 'Law enforcement show' or a 'doctor/hospital' show these days.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Actually this proposed new series along with NCIS: LA are a spin-off from NCIS which in turn is a spin-off from JAG. Again, more Hollywood franchising.


Was NCIS officially a JAG spinoff? or are you just saying the idea was born from JAG's success. That's more of how I thought. NCIS is the law to JAG's order. (Really miss JAG too )


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

HinterXGames said:


> Hrm. Not so sure about that success. I don't find NCIS: LA anywhere near as intresting as the main NCIS, so not sure how a 3rd one would benefit. Fealt the same way about L&O: Criminal Minds. Gah.. getting a little tired of all the law enforcement shows in general. Seems like something is either a 'Law enforcement show' or a 'doctor/hospital' show these days.


beats anything Reality TV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

NCIS: Compton?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

yosoyellobo said:


> beats anything Reality TV.


Except maybe a crossover? From some of the headlines I've read, this may be a reality-based version of it.

Hmm, come to think of it, I may be thinking of a CSI crossover. Some sort of COPS-type CSI show.

Easy mistake, The CSIs, NCISs and L&Os ..... they're all the same anyways.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HinterXGames said:


> Was NCIS officially a JAG spinoff? or are you just saying the idea was born from JAG's success. That's more of how I thought. NCIS is the law to JAG's order. (Really miss JAG too )


Per Wikipedia: NCIS-The concept and characters were initially introduced in two episodes of the CBS series JAG (season eight episodes "Ice Queen" and "Meltdown"). The show, a spin-off from JAG premiered on 23 September 2003.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> NCIS:Redux.





RunnerFL said:


> NCIS: Compton?


Both great titles.

All I could come up was NCIS:Overkill


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

NCIS: Filling the gap CSI:Miami left


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*NCIS: Malibu* - Psychologist Charlie Goodson leads a crack 
team of forensic psychologists in solving crime in the upscale 
beachside community of Malibu, CA.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

"The show will be written and executive produced by NCIS: LA showrunner Shane Brennan and will follow a small group of mobile agents who crisscross the country solving crimes."

OOH! OOH. I know! NCIS Winnebago!:grin:

Don "microwave popcorn, a plunger, tic tacs and a funnel save the day in Fuddpucker Junction" Bolton


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Except maybe a crossover? From some of the headlines I've read, this may be a reality-based version of it.


I believe there is a show called "The Real NCIS" on Crime and Investigation Network and National Geographic has "Inside the Real NCIS". I think NCIS is very well covered on TV


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> "The show will be written and executive produced by NCIS: LA showrunner Shane Brennan and will follow a small group of mobile agents who crisscross the country solving crimes."
> 
> OOH! OOH. I know! NCIS Winnebago!:grin:
> 
> Don "microwave popcorn, a plunger, tic tacs and a funnel save the day in Fuddpucker Junction" Bolton


NCIS: Road Trip, to be followed in the UK by NCIS: EuroTrip.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

How 'bout NCIS: Baywatch?

Or maybe CSI- Eerie (IN) ?


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

NCIS: International might be kinda neat. Stories that show the complexities of dealing with foreign law with deployed soldiers/overseas stations type of thing.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

How about... NTSF:SD:SUV:: (yes that last double-colon is intentional) on Adult Swim?



But seriously... I know people complain about NCIS: LA... but I like it. I often like it better than NCIS actually after 10 years of NCIS... though I still like that show.

I'm not sure I can find time to watch another NCIS show, though, unless some other stuff goes off the air. It is all I can do to keep up with watching all the stuff I watch now!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HinterXGames said:


> Hrm. Not so sure about that success. I don't find NCIS: LA anywhere near as intresting as the main NCIS,


while I'm just the opposite. Never liked NCIS, but really enjoy NCIS:LA


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is there even a Navy base in LA?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is there even a Navy base in LA?


Yes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Not every spinoff works, even at CBS. Remember "Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" starring Forest Whitaker and Janeane Garofalo, with Kirsten Vangsness providing the tech support. How could it miss with this description: "An elite group of profilers analyze the nation's most dangerous criminal minds in an effort to anticipate their next moves before they strike again."

And speaking of "JAG," would one have expected to see David James Elliott, John M. Jackson, and Patrick Labyorteaux essentially fall off the prime time TV series radar, much less Catherine Bell disappearing into Lifetime Network shows?

I'm skeptical, but CBS is usually good a putting together ensemble casts.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> TheRatPatrol said:
> 
> 
> > Is there even a Navy base in LA?
> ...


Oops ... the one I was thinking of apparently closed.

Then again, based on the cases they investigate, NCIS: Los Angeles is not "base security". The original NCIS seems to investigate any crime involving a member or former member of the Navy.

BTW, here is a list of bases:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Navy_installations

I'm looking forward to NCIS: Naval Surface Warfare Center Crane based in Indiana. :lol:

As far as the real show goes ... it looks like "Granger" will be leaving LA and be part of the new show.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

James Long said:


> As far as the real show goes ... it looks like "Granger" will be leaving LA and be part of the new show.


I read somewhere he's going to do both. I'll have to try and find it, but he just got upgraded to a series regular on NCIS:LA.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/oct/03/local/la-me-1003-then-20101003

Ahh memories. . . Seems a lot of the military holdings in the area are no more. Growing up there in the 50s and 60s there was a lot of shipyards, and naval moorages around Terminal Island and near all the airplane manufacturers.

I remember vividly as a two year old being scared out of my mind by fighter jets just airborne from Los Alamitos NAS hitting the sound barrier while still pretty close to the ground (and house).

I included the link to the bridge cause as a kid it was so cool to ride across.

Don "NCIS Cup (NASCAR Cheaters Investigative Service)" Bolton



James Long said:


> Oops ... the one I was thinking of apparently closed.
> 
> Then again, based on the cases they investigate, NCIS: Los Angeles is not "base security". The original NCIS seems to investigate any crime involving a member or former member of the Navy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

Tweet from NCIS star Michael Weatherly, seems it will be called NCIS: RED;
Michael Weatherly ‏@M_Weatherly
I have to say I am very excited to watch the NCIS LA spinoff "RED" Especially with @ScottGrimes Amazing cast coming together. Go RED!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Here is another story on the new show:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/ncis-la-spinoff-gillian-alexy-419998

They are referring to the show as NCIS: Red.

It would be possible for Granger to be on both ... and if he left NCIS:LA they would need to replace his "apparently clueless upper management" character. Perhaps they gave him too much intelligence on NCIS:LA? But as a director who drops in to keep the team "legal" he could do both.

On NCIS:LA you have the two main agents ... seasoned professionals who could get work as mercenaries, two rookies who are gaining experience, two techies who support from the home office, the brains that keeps them all in line, and the apparently clueless upper management that they all have to work around.

Somehow I suspect Red will follow that formula.

There was a hint in this past week's episode that Nell may become an agent some day. Perhaps she will get to do some more field work.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> You're a little late to the party. NCIS: LA is in it's 4th season!


Amazing. We cut that off in the first season. Got sick of hearing what's his name saying "I'm a Seal". Ever see him swim? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HinterXGames said:


> Was NCIS officially a JAG spinoff? or are you just saying the idea was born from JAG's success. That's more of how I thought. NCIS is the law to JAG's order. (Really miss JAG too )


Yup, NCIS is a spinoff of JAG. How NCIS:LA can be called a spinoff aside from throwing in "NCIS" in the title is beyond me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> beats anything Reality TV.


Truth.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trdrjeff said:


> NCIS: Filling the gap CSI:Miami left


And a huge gap it is! Closest thing to a graphic novel I've ever seen on TV. I still can't believe it got canceled. Laughed so much at it, it could have, should have, been called a comedy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is there even a Navy base in LA?


You can find it on Bing maps.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Not every spinoff works, even at CBS. Remember "Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior" starring Forest Whitaker and Janeane Garofalo, with Kirsten Vangsness providing the tech support. How could it miss with this description: "An elite group of profilers analyze the nation's most dangerous criminal minds in an effort to anticipate their next moves before they strike again."


Why they had to dress up Whitaker like a biker is beyond me. He's a fine actor and really deserved better. Garofalo was just poor casting. Not that Dharma's husband on Criminal Minds (a show I really enjoy) is "choice casting".

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> You can find it on Bing maps.
> 
> Rich


Oops, must have looked before they closed it. Thinking back (not something I do well), I might have been looking for the building they worked in. I think I found that.

Rich


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> Yup, NCIS is a spinoff of JAG. How NCIS:LA can be called a spinoff aside from throwing in "NCIS" in the title is beyond me.


The first article in the thread explained the spin off chain quite well.

"NCIS: Red" (if the name sticks) will be a spin off of NCIS: LA with the pilot episode for Red airing as an episode of NCIS: LA.

NCIS: LA had it's characters introduced in a two hour episode of NCIS.

NCIS was introduced in a two part episode of JAG.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> How about... NTSF:SD:SUV:: (yes that last double-colon is intentional) on Adult Swim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with all of what you said! I can take or leave NCIS. Love LA even though I know how completely unrealistic it is. And I am also not sure I have room for more shows, although I have been able to delete a few already from my SLs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, they just filled the last spot on the "team" with Kim Raver. So the pilot looks like this (links to each star's IMDb page):

Kim Raver as Paris
Edwin Hodge as Kai Ashe
Gillian Alexy as Claire
John Corbett as Roy Quaid
Scott Grimes as Dave
Miguel Ferrer as Owen Granger
Assuming Ferrer is going to bounce between "LA" and the new show, the top five could make an interesting ensemble cast, though it is radically different from the other two:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Darn it. It looks like CBS will be twisting my arm again and make watch another one of their shows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll give it a try... but NBC Law & Ordered me into oblivion... so I ultimately just ignored everything but Law & Order (the original)... Same with CBS and the CSI shows... I like CSI: NY... but ignore CSI and CSI: Miami.

Too much of a good thing is really too much.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I keep thinking CBS is making the same mistake NBC did with endless spinoffs of Law and Order, and yet every time CBS cranks out one of these it's a big hit.


----------

